# Kitchen hairdos and quality of your hair



## wawa

Here's a question for everyone with long hair - how do you tie it? Pony tails, braids, buns, what works best for you? Have you noticed your hair thinning over the years because it's strapped back for a minimum of 8 hours every day?

I usually braid my hair and secure it with a ton of bobby pins, and thankfully it's all still in one place.


----------



## jimyra

Welcome to cheftalk.  My hair is short now but has been long in the past.  I put it in a pony tail and fold that over and use a hair band to hold it up short.  Had a woman chef hint that I should not wear long hair in kitchen.  She changed her mind that if that was the  case for me it would be for everyone in the kitchen, her included.  I always wear a hat long hair or short.  My hair has thinned over the years but I think it is called male pattern baldness of some such thing.


----------



## burntwater




----------



## leeniek

In the past when I had long hair I had it in a bun and stuck the bun through the back hole in my kitchen cap.  Where I work now we must wear hairnets so when it was longer I just had it in a bun an then the net.  
Now I keep it chin length in a diagonal bob and it fits nicely into the hairnets we wear without tying it back.


----------



## zuurkool

I put it in a high bun, no ponytail swishing around. This do basically makes me forget me hair and by the time I am ready working, I undo the bunch and exit with a hat of curls.


----------



## chefjess606

I have LONG hair. This being said, no one else notices. I put it in a pony tail, through a hat loop, braid the pony tail, and then bun it. I go up and down tons of stairs and it doesn't move.


----------



## beelost

Hello! 
I used to make a pony tail when I had a long hair but it even caused head aches ( I think that was the reason)


----------



## peachcreek

I have long hair and just stuff it all in a Buff or some other light breathable sleeve.

<---- a cartoon version of me in my Buff.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mine is long but thin, so I pull it in a high pony tail and make a bun out of it secured with a few bobby pins.  I also do this almost daily in the summer when it is really hot outside.


----------

